
Show HN: I made a patent search tool designed for stock research - greatwave1
https://www.quiverquant.com/patentsearch/
======
greatwave1
I was inspired to build this tool after reading about Ideanomics, a company
that had a 700% stock price surge last month after announcing a pivot into
electric vehicles. There are many other examples of this phenomenom, with one
of the most notorious being Long Island Iced Tea’s shift to blockchain
([https://cointelegraph.com/news/fbi-investigating-long-
island...](https://cointelegraph.com/news/fbi-investigating-long-island-iced-
teas-shift-to-blockchain)).

Regardless of the legitimacy of these business transitions, I think it's
useful for investors to know which companies are doing research into new
technological areas.

It’s difficult to use existing tools (like Google Patents) for this purpose,
because the vast majority of patents are not registered to publicly-traded
companies. Companies also often register patents under a wide variety of
names.

To fix this problem, I scraped patent data from the USPTO website
([https://bulkdata.uspto.gov](https://bulkdata.uspto.gov)) and then used a
text-matching algorithm to identify which patents were assigned to Russell
3000 companies (the 3,000 largest publicly-traded companies in the US). From
there, it was easy to match each patent to a specific ticker.

You can use this tool to search for a keyword, and find all recent patents by
Russell 3000 companies (standardized by ticker) with an abstract containing
the keyword.

~~~
sawaruna
Can you give a use case for this, or how one could have anticipated the
Ideanomics surge you mention? Searching something like 'electric vehicle' will
show many recent patents by Tesla, Apple, Honda, et al. Is the idea that you
would search for such a term and try to find some outlier company, assume
their recent patents would reflect an entry into the market, and buy
accordingly?

~~~
greatwave1
Exactly. It could also be used as a tool to screen for companies that will
benefit from growth in certain markets. For example, searching for 'electric
vehicle' will show several companies that have developed components which can
be used in electric vehicles.

------
husseiny
Feels like if this is going to be used as a stock screener, the search should
start at the company level not a keyword. Or show a list of recent patents by
Russell 3000 companies that don't match the previous x number of patents filed
by that same company.

